# Would you Trade a Nexus for a Maxx?



## sfflash (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently posted a topic about replacing the phone with an iPhone through verizons warranty. That is not possible because Verizon doesn't hand out iPhones for nothing. Basically, this phone gives me terrible battery life and signal. I've tried so many Rom/Kernel combinations along with other battery life helping tips. Nothing. I have called Verizon for a possible alternate replacement for a Razr Maxx, and each time the Rep said it wasn't possible. Does anyone know of any loop holes, or should I just try to keep calling and hope I get a Rep who will do it? I feel like if I B.S. enough about how much the phone is acting up, I can get a Razr Maxx replacement. I know most of you are Nexus lovers but I'm having a horrible time with the phone. Any feedback would be enormous. Thank you.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Keep calling until you get a helpful rep. That's what I'd do if you reeeeeally don't want the gnex anymore.


----------



## sfflash (Jul 16, 2012)

I think that's my plan as of now. I don't really know what to say to state my case. Because the Reps i've talked to said you have to have a special issue with the phone because they lose money when they have to go through the manufactures to get a different replacement..


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you try posting to see if someone will trade you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Did you try posting to see if someone will trade you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good idea, but you can't do trades on RootzWiki iirc.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

sfflash said:


> I recently posted a topic about replacing the phone with an iPhone through verizons warranty. That is not possible because Verizon doesn't hand out iPhones for nothing. Basically, this phone gives me terrible battery life and signal. I've tried so many Rom/Kernel combinations along with other battery life helping tips. Nothing. I have called Verizon for a possible alternate replacement for a Razr Maxx, and each time the Rep said it wasn't possible. Does anyone know of any loop holes, or should I just try to keep calling and hope I get a Rep who will do it? I feel like if I B.S. enough about how much the phone is acting up, I can get a Razr Maxx replacement. I know most of you are Nexus lovers but I'm having a horrible time with the phone. Any feedback would be enormous. Thank you.


First of all, compared to the Nexus, the RAZR Maxx is an awful, underspec'd phone. You can't even remove their batteries... I can't imagine wanting to give up my Gnex for one, it is vastly superior. Just the screen alone is with it. And the iPhone?! That's like going from a laptop to a webTV....

Second, rom's and kernels have nothing to do with reception, and very little to do with battery life. What Radio's are you using?! Have you ever updated the Radio's? IF you're not on FC04/FC05 radios then you really need to update.

Third you read the sticky in this forum about Gnex signal strength right? While my Gnex reads consistently lower signal when looking at the "bars" indcator then other Verizon phones, I've never had a dropped call with it and my 3G and 4G data speeds are consistently higher on the aforementioned radios than other phones I've compared it too.

Fourth, WHAT is running your battery down? What does it say under battery stats is actually consuming Battery? IF you click on Cell Standby in the list, what is your Time wihtout signal? If you click on Android System what is your keep awake minutes vs time on battery total?

Fifth, I highly reccomend an external battery pack, regardless of what phone you have. This is the one I use, and I absolutly love it:
http://www.newtrent.com/store/iphone-external-battery/iphone-battery-imp60d.html
For $40 shipped it's a steal and the quality is excellent. Charges with microUSB so you can charge with any of your phone chargers. It can charge devices at 2 amps - so it'll even charge a tablet! It can charge 2 devices at one amp each at the same time! Combined with a fastcharge kernel and a rom that supports toggling it (like AOKP) you can charge the phone from dead to full in under an hour, like an AC wall charger. At 6,000 mAH it holds enough juice to charge the phone more than 3 times completly. Comes with a nice case, and a great retractable usb cable with micro and mini usb tips.

There are other chargers on their website too you might like even more. I like this one because of dual charging and it fits nicely in my cargo pockets. Your friends will ask you use it CONSTANTLY. I've had so many people ask me where to buy it. I had the prior 50D model too. Once you carry one of these, battery life is no longer important.

In addition, I use the retractable microusb it comes with or a short 3' Samsung Galaxy cable (you can get them for under $2 each on eBay, real nice OEM cables), to charge my phone whenver I can. When I'm at my desk, when I'm near my xbox, when I'm sitting on the couch, and always, always over night.

I never, expect my phones to go a whole day without needing to be charged. But with the above, it never matters either.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Protonus said:


> First of all, compared to the Nexus, the RAZR Maxx is an awful, underspec'd phone. You can't even remove their batteries... I can't imagine wanting to give up my Gnex for one, it is vastly superior. Just the screen alone is with it. And the iPhone?! That's like going from a laptop to a webTV....
> 
> Second, rom's and kernels have nothing to do with reception, and very little to do with battery life. What Radio's are you using?! Have you ever updated the Radio's? IF you're not on FC04/FC05 radios then you really need to update.
> 
> ...


 Hmm... That battery pack seems interesting. After I get my bills in order I may have to contemplate.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Hmm... That battery pack seems interesting. After I get my bills in order I may have to contemplate.


They have a few that are cool, including one that has a built in flashlight and laser pointer that run off the battery pack and is smaller. But I like the design of this one, works well in a cargo pocket.

If I carried a tablet, I'd consdier getting one of the larger capacity ones.

There are other such battery packs ont he market too. It's just for, the dual charging, high charging rate and capacity, and price, it's the best around imho. But my friend has a cool one that has the A/C charger built in, with flip out prongs, so you can charge it by just plugging it into the wall. Cost 2.5x as much, but it's cool.

Everyone always wants to use mine... it's enough that I carry an extra cable just so I can always dual charge...


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm currently holding my Razr maxx, i got from verizon. i pushed hard to get the S3 but they werent having it, even though before it came out I had a Rep that assured me i could get it. I've had about 9 Gnexs pass through my hands till I got the maxx, basiclly it's i think a minimum of 3 replacements, mine were all crap screen issues, marks or streaks under the screen. I was so damn fed up, but anyway, there is no special issue , it's like 3 and you qualify for a alternate replacement. Funny thing , i got a good Gnex bu it had a minor streak under the screen on pitch black views, so they sent me the maxx i offered my friend ether, he bought the Gnex, so i'm sending back the Maxx sadly since i have no use and they need it back. the bright side I used m moms upgrade, kept my 4 g unlimited and Now have a S3 with unlocked boot loader thanks to the community. Goog luck, but keep the issues in ine explain yo them under Mfg warrenty you want a no lemon replacement , if you request a no lemon they will offer a alternate. but this comes after multiple replacements. they won't offer a thing if you don't request a no lemon or have mutile repairs. you also can't just make it sound like your whining. you have to explain it in a way that it's effecting your ability to use thier service effectivly and interfering with life. one last thing, a very nice rep explained the policy on replacements. any droid phone can be pretty much swapped with any droid within a 6 month release window. which is why the S3 can't be done. also you can't go droid to IoS or IOS to droid. They do that so it's not like buyers remorse all the time. Good luck.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I get absolutely ZERO service where I live, so I'm forced to use wifi on my gnex. If I have to make a call I open my chromebook and use google voice. The battery issue was resolved when I got a car mount/charger setup. I don't think I've ever had a situation where I've been out and I couldn't charge my phone after that.

I've thought about also trying another phone possibly, but the dev community for this phone is too good to ditch. I like flashing roms and having a dev phone way too much.


----------



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

i had a Samsung stratosphere and i went through 3 of them, i called and asked them if i could switch to a different phone and asked for a Droid 4 and they let me. well after going through 2 droid 4s i asked if i could go to the nexus and they sent me this and same one ever since.

i miss my droid 4 and if only if it had a unlock boot loader and a bigger and better screen i would go back. i'm sure you could get a Razr but idk about a maxx


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Protonus said:


> First of all, compared to the Nexus, the RAZR Maxx is an awful, underspec'd phone. You can't even remove their batteries... I can't imagine wanting to give up my Gnex for one, it is vastly superior. Just the screen alone is with it. And the iPhone?! That's like going from a laptop to a webTV....
> 
> Second, rom's and kernels have nothing to do with reception, and very little to do with battery life. What Radio's are you using?! Have you ever updated the Radio's? IF you're not on FC04/FC05 radios then you really need to update.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the RAZR maxx? How is it under speced? It has a 1.2ghz processor with 1gb of ram and an 8mp camera not to mention the big but not so big battery. That seems to out spec the gnex already with no extra devices needed to help it survive throughout the day. That alone will attract me as a consumer to that phone over the gnex, but as a person who loves modifying my devices, I got the gnex dispite it being under speced compared to the competition. 
Tbh now I'm switching to the sgs3 just because it gets better battery life, I love the nexus an all but I'd rather not carry around batteries or portable chargers so I can use my phone maybe I'm crazy but I feel carrying those things are ridiculous, you shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## darkcloud2973 (Apr 1, 2012)

imperivm said:


> I get absolutely ZERO service where I live, so I'm forced to use wifi on my gnex. If I have to make a call I open my chromebook and use google voice. The battery issue was resolved when I got a car mount/charger setup. I don't think I've ever had a situation where I've been out and I couldn't charge my phone after that.
> 
> I've thought about also trying another phone possibly, but the dev community for this phone is too good to ditch. I like flashing roms and having a dev phone way too much.


You should check out the app Groove IP. It lets you make calls over Google Voice from your phone over WIFI. I use it at work all the time to save minutes.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't see VZW giving you anything decent for your GNex. A couple members have said VZW offered a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt. One member did say he talked with the regional director, or something like that & got an S3, but I'll take that with a softball sized grain of salt.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Hmm... That battery pack seems interesting. After I get my bills in order I may have to contemplate.


Get an external battery charger & two batteries. Much smaller & quicker than that thing. I despise having to tether my phone with any kind of cord now.

But... you can charge other stuff with that thing...


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> What's wrong with the RAZR maxx? How is it under speced? It has a 1.2ghz processor with 1gb of ram and an 8mp camera not to mention the big but not so big battery. That seems to out spec the gnex already with no extra devices needed to help it survive throughout the day. That alone will attract me as a consumer to that phone over the gnex, but as a person who loves modifying my devices, I got the gnex dispite it being under speced compared to the competition.
> Tbh now I'm switching to the sgs3 just because it gets better battery life, I love the nexus an all but I'd rather not carry around batteries or portable chargers so I can use my phone maybe I'm crazy but I feel carrying those things are ridiculous, you shouldn't have to do that.


There are multiple makers of aftermarket large capacity batteries for the GNex, including Seidio - that even support NFC. No reason to buy a phone FOR the battery, that's silly.

The most important part of a smartphone, IMHO, is the screen, by far. It represents the majority of the engineering and cost of the phone, it is how you interact with the phone.

The Droid series has always been one step behind other phones of the same age or price. The display in the RAZR MAXX is the ONLY Android display out of the top manufacturer "high end devices" since last year, that ISN'T HD. It's a shittier 540×960 compared to the Gnex, GSIII, Rezound, etc's 720x1080. It's pentile to boot, so it doesn't even have a good pixel arrangement to it's credit. It's also smaller than the GNEX at 4.3" vs 4.65" on the GNex or 4.8" on the GSIII, basically the same size screen and resolution going back all the way to the original Droid X... Not to mention, the Gnex in comparison has that awesome curved glass.

You can't pull the battery out of the RAZR's. This is a terrible thing that would prevent me from buying any such phone (one of many reasons, the iPhone sucks)This is a critically important thing to be able to do. Anytime your phone gets wet you MUST pull the battery out of it, or it will short out if moisture hits exposed circuitry. You usually have a few seconds, even after full submersion in water - to pull it. If you let the phone dry out in a bag of desiccant/rice, 9/10 the phone will work again. No such option on the RAZR's, you're just screwed. Every single phone I've worked on that has gotten wet - in ANY fluid, I've been able to fix, usually just drying boards and connectors off, sometimes having to use alcohol. Occasionally, in acidic fluids like orange juice, I've had to replace some boards like softkeys in my fascinate. But the rest of the phone, your data, etc, is all OK. Furthermore, ALL batteries wear out. If you plan on keeping your phone 2 years, with daily charges, by the end of that 2 year mark your battery is only going to be about 60% of what you started with. Batteries are cheap and easy to replace... if there is a battery door.

You have a proprietary framework and UI - Blur, to to contend with on moto phones, including a locked bootloader. While they provide the means to unlock it unlike some other phones, it still requires proprietary tools to do so. IT will always be behind other phones for ROM updates and official OTA's due to that framework. Especially, when compared to a Nexus device. The ability to run whatever I want on my phone, the moment it is released is a huge benefit of the Gnex.

Your specs you list.. the RAM and CPU and GPU in the RAZR and the Gnex are literally identical. The 8MP camera in the MAXX is irrelevant - it's the quality of the sensor that matters and the two phones are pretty identical in image quality.

The Maxx isn't an awful phone, but it's not as good as the Rezound or the Gnex and certainly not as good as the GSIII. With these other offerings, there is no reason to buy one.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Swapping out batteries through the day = the best solution for me; somedays I can go through 2 extras haha. Do whatever's best for you, but with the iPhone 5 coming out soon (most likely with LTE) I'm sure you'll want that. You never know how slow 3G actually is until you get LTE on your phone


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I don't see VZW giving you anything decent for your GNex. A couple members have said VZW offered a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt. One member did say he talked with the regional director, or something like that & got an S3, but I'll take that with a softball sized grain of salt.


My wife's Rezound was having loads of issues after she got ICS and they offered her a new used Rezound or some LG garbage phone and nothing else. She hung up on them as per my direction lol.

I've since factory reset it 2 or 3 times and all seems fine now other than Bluetooth not working at all. I'll never use HTC again and quite frankly I'm kind of over VzW as well.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> My wife's Rezound was having loads of issues after she got ICS and they offered her a new used Rezound or some LG garbage phone and nothing else. She hung up on them as per my direction lol.
> 
> I've since factory reset it 2 or 3 times and all seems fine now other than Bluetooth not working at all. I'll never use HTC again and quite frankly I'm kind of over VzW as well.


Sorry to hear that!

I gave up on HTC after the Incredible. Went through 3 replacements real quick & my friends haven't had any better luck. Not to mention the horrible battery life of pretty much every HTC.

I decided to give up on VZW, when I found out they were the only carrier in the world to lock down the bootloader on the S3. Their intentions were made loud & clear there. I'll bet good money that there won't be another Nexus for a minimum of another 1.5 years, when the gnex contracts are up. I'm almost questioning whether they will ever get another Nexus.

Then VZW treats me like crap when I do try to break away one line, after 12 or 13 years with them (before they were Verizon). Screw them! They're gonna lose my other 2 lines as well, as soon as the contracts are up. Maybe even when I get down to $100 for terminating early.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I gave up on HTC after the Incredible. Went through 3 replacements real quick & my friends haven't had any better luck. Not to mention the horrible battery life of pretty much every HTC.
> 
> ...


The only thing they are good for is coverage and their speed with 4G.


----------



## sfflash (Jul 16, 2012)

So maybe the Razr Maxx isn't a good option? What about the S3?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

sfflash said:


> So maybe the Razr Maxx isn't a good option? What about the S3?


Well since there's that bootloader unlock now, by all means try that


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> What's wrong with the RAZR maxx?


Besides what was already pointed out, lower (and quirky) resolution display for one. There's more to processors than just their clockspeed frequency and # of cores. GPU also matters, but dunno what GPU the Razr Maxx has. The Nexus GPU isn't anything impressive though and has been in a number of devices all the way back to 2010 (newer revision and higher clockspeed in the GPU now though, but same hardware model).

If you care about AOSP, you can either choose the Nexus or hope the annoying bugs get worked out of the AOSP ports on other devices (this doesn't happen always with devices on LTE). Thunderbolt had issues for months and the S3 is going through those now even with more developer support working on it than the Thunderbolt had for AOSP.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Screw VZW

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Protonus said:


> There are multiple makers of aftermarket large capacity batteries for the GNex, including Seidio - that even support NFC. No reason to buy a phone FOR the battery, that's silly.
> 
> The most important part of a smartphone, IMHO, is the screen, by far. It represents the majority of the engineering and cost of the phone, it is how you interact with the phone.
> 
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong I don't hate the gnex but from a regular consumer standpoint why would you spend $200 on a smart phone and than have to spend $70 for an extended battery when they can spend 250 and get a RAZR maxx? Tbh though those sedio batteries make your phone WAY to big IMO, vs the RAZR maxx which is about the same thickness as the gnex.

Tbh I wouldn't buy a RAZR maxx now that the s3 is out and unlocked but if he is getting it for free I would shoot for that phone nothing wrong with it IMO espically if its free.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Besides what was already pointed out, lower (and quirky) resolution display for one. There's more to processors than just their clockspeed frequency and # of cores. GPU also matters, but dunno what GPU the Razr Maxx has. The Nexus GPU isn't anything impressive though and has been in a number of devices all the way back to 2010 (newer revision and higher clockspeed in the GPU now though, but same hardware model).
> 
> If you care about AOSP, you can either choose the Nexus or hope the annoying bugs get worked out of the AOSP ports on other devices (this doesn't happen always with devices on LTE). Thunderbolt had issues for months and the S3 is going through those now even with more developer support working on it than the Thunderbolt had for AOSP.


If I was a regular consumer none of that would matter. Chances are I'm never gonna pull the battery and chances are that I wouldn't care about not having aosp(chances are I wouldn't even know what it means). They just care if it works and if they like the device all of the above you stated would be irrelevant unless they NEED a removable battery.

Now being the person I am, I choose the gnex because I knew it was the Google phone but battery life is really lacking on this phone. Now if I were to buy a phone I wouldn't buy a RAZR Maxx but if it was given to me for free cause my phone wasn't working than I would take it and flip it to buy a s3 and as far as aosp ROMs go on the s3, my mom bought I installed cm10 and everything works on it and I got it overclocked to 1.9ghz without losing noticeable battery life.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> If I was a regular consumer none of that would matter. Chances are I'm never gonna pull the battery and chances are that I wouldn't care about not having aosp(chances are I wouldn't even know what it means). They just care if it works and if they like the device all of the above you stated would be irrelevant unless they NEED a removable battery.


Sure, regular users won't care about practically anything that we do as long as it runs facebook and angry birds, but generally we're not concerned with regular users on a root forum. Regular users describe their phone being awful/good through rather abstracted means like

"This app doesnt work/run well"

"oh, it says my software updated" I wonder what changed?"

"Hey I got a new feature on my phone, I wonder where that came from?"

"My iphone friend has <insert feature>, does this Android phone also have something similar?"

"Oh the screen is bigger on this model."

"This new phone looks prettier than my current one (buys it ignoring any performance/usability)"

etc etc.

I'm sure there some other good ones we've all heard that would make us shake our heads (feel free to list them, lol).

But yeah, normal users aren't going to care.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Sure, regular users won't care about practically anything that we do as long as it runs facebook and angry birds, but generally we're not concerned with regular users on a root forum. Regular users describe their phone being awful/good through rather abstracted means like
> 
> "This app doesnt work/run well"
> 
> ...


no your right but to say a phone like the razr maxx is lower speced than the gnex is just wrong imo, the razr maxx just like the gnex has its goods and bads but generally it is preferred over the gnex because it gets better battery life out of the box, heck i kind of wanted a razr maxx after i got my gnex but because it has a locked bootloader it deterred me from buying it, same with the s3 until it got unlocked(which i really want now), i was just using that as an example to show how the maxx could be preferred over the gnex
like i said though, if op wants a phone like the razr maxxx as a replacement for the gnex than i say go for it, he isnt losing any money and if worse comes to worse he could sell it and pick up a sgs3 or another nexus if he doesnt like it, but he wouldnt be losing out on much in terms of performance seeing as the razr maxx has similar internals to the gnex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

All I can say, is that Moto phones can take some abuse.

My dad throws my old DX around all the time, onto tables & such. Dropped it the other day on some decomposed granite (I think that's what it's called) & neither he, nor I, worry about it at all. Screen is unprotected & still looks perfect (gorilla glass).

My original Droid looks like it's been to war & back, but the screen is still perfect (gorilla glass again) & it still works perfectly.

My mom's Droid Pro was chewed on by a dog & it's missing 2 key's. It still works just fine tho. She just uses the other side of the keyboard for fn & alt. Perfect glass as well (gorilla glass  )

When I had the RAZR, it seemed to be of the same quality.

Basically, my point being, that Moto's are excellently built for those that aren't too nice to their phones. I can't say I have confidence like that in my vzw gnex, when I give that to them. Kinda worries me.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

First time I've seen a Rootzwiki thread in my news feed & it's this one 










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

brkshr said:


> First time I've seen a Rootzwiki thread in my news feed & it's this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I had no idea you can add custom topics to the stock new and weather app. That's awesome. I never used the app, because the content wasn't that relevant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Wow I had no idea you can add custom topics to the stock new and weather app. That's awesome. I never used the app, because the content wasn't that relevant.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I love that app! I put my local newspapers on there & android stuff that i want to follow.

Fresno bee
Reedley exponent
Galaxy s3
Galaxy nexus
Android
Google

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

The Razr Maxx is a good choice if your priorities are battery life & signal quality. But you will give up a LOT of customization.

Tons of people have had the same complaints about the GNex signal and went through multiple replacements to get a satisfactory device. It's a shame that Samsung's QA is such a joke, but that's the way it is.

I don't understand why carrying a spare battery is such a chore, but to each his own. If spare batteries are out of the question, then you are not likely to be happy with *any* android phone except the Razr Maxx. Android devices aren't the most power efficient devices on the planet. Battery tech hasn't kept pace with the rest of mobile tech. Bigger, higher-density screens, multicore cpus and pushing more data over faster networks requires more juice, plain & simple. So no matter what phone you choose, you will likely need to recharge/battery swap at least once a day. The Razr Maxx is currently the only phone available that consistently offers power users 24+ hours continuous usage.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I don't understand why carrying a spare battery is such a chore, but to each his own. If spare batteries are out of the question, then you are not likely to be happy with *any* android phone except the Razr Maxx. Android devices aren't the most power efficient devices on the planet. Battery tech hasn't kept pace with the rest of mobile tech. Bigger, higher-density screens, multicore cpus and pushing more data over faster networks requires more juice, plain & simple. So no matter what phone you choose, you will likely need to recharge/battery swap at least once a day. The Razr Maxx is currently the only phone available that consistently offers power users 24+ hours continuous usage.


The sgs3 gets about 20 hours off a single charge with the stock 2100mah battery.... and that's with 3 hours of screen on time. 
The nexus can barely get that with only 1 hour of screen on time that alone would make me switch seeing as it has an open boot loader and official CM support.
The newer the chips, the better power efficiency gets. Just look at the ivy bridge processors for laptops and compare them to laptops made last year. 8-12 hours of battery life compared to 6-8 hours.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

I absolutely love this phone. I have never had something that runs smoother. Especially with the addition of Jelly Bean to our favorite ROM's. With that being said...the battery life does suck!!! I have the opportunity to trade for a Droid Razr Maxx. Sooooo my questions are have any of you been in this position, what would you do? I am having a really hard time parting with the Nexus! Is the Maxx a better phone?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Better on battery? Yes. But take a look at how much less goes on in the RAZR section compared to the Nexus. You will be missing out on the bleeding edge stuff if that matters to you. It does to me


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

It has much better battery life, and prolly better reception. That's it. Worse screen, worse processor, worse software, capacitive buttons instead of on screen of that matters. It's a tradeoff; how much do you need the battery to last all day and into the next, and is it worth the loss in, my opinion, user experience?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

They'd have to give me money and the phone. Even then I doubt it. I've had my rounds with Moto over the years. They haven't had a good phone since the original DX. And they ruined that one by patching known root exploits. Locked Bootloader= No


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Development > Battery. You can charge a phone, you can't suddenly increase development significantly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It has much better battery life, and prolly better reception. That's it. Worse screen, worse processor, worse software, capacitive buttons instead of on screen of that matters. It's a tradeoff; how much do you need the battery to last all day and into the next, and is it worth the loss in, my opinion, user experience?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the responses! I have never even looked at let alone held a Razr. I have no idea what they are like.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Coming from a RAZR to a nexus I'd say that the RAZR is a great phone but NOT for someone who mods their phone. I would nor trade this for a maxx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> Coming from a RAZR to a nexus I'd say that the RAZR is a great phone but NOT for someone who mods their phone. I would nor trade this for a maxx.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


THAT is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Wouldn't do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

just get and extended battery..... best of both worlds, i just recently did and now my phone lasts allllll day long!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't do it!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd rather buy a spare battery/charger than trade my nexus in for a RAZR.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kirch21 said:


> just get and extended battery..... best of both worlds, i just recently did and now my phone lasts allllll day long!


Where did you get yours, I ordered a verizon branded extended battery off of amazon and the thing lasts about an hour longer than the original.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

For those in the development community that like to mod and tweak things, the Nexus is the obvious answer. For the average, non technical smartphone user that isn't going to mod their phone, the Maxx is probably the better bet.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldnt trade my nexus for 2 max's..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, thanks guys! I don't think I would have ever done it....but it's nice to reinforce my opinions with some of yours. Especially the Maxx to Nexus user that said he wouldn't go back. That is what I was looking for. I knew the development wasn't there with the Maxx, but as far as specs, it is relatively close. A little bit bigger screen to the Nexus, and a better batt and cam to the Maxx. Coming from a Bionic that wouldn't stop screwing up on me, I was pretty reluctant to go back to Moto anyway.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

What Rom/Kernel are you guys running? Maybe that's my problem. JB Sourcery 2.0 with Franco's Milestone 5 and i'm still draining fairly quick with moderate use.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> I wouldnt trade my nexus for 2 max's..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would. Only to sell the Maxx's, buy another GN, and come out with profit. Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> I wouldnt trade my nexus for 2 max's..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd do this, just to sell them both back off, rebuy a Nexus and a tablet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like most of you are AOKP


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck trying to sell the piles.. Any way, yes in an ideal world you could make your profit possibly but that wasnt the point of my post. I value my perfectly working, never before replaced, or serviced, unlocked, vastly developer supported, pure google android, jellybeaned, sexy as hell, galaxy nexus more than 2 max's..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Barf said:


> I'd rather buy a spare battery/charger than trade my nexus in for a RAZR.


That's what I did









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would absolutely never even remotely consider trading the Nexus for any phone available right now.

End of story. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's what I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading one of your comments I went out and got one and its the best decision I ever made...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> After reading one of your comments I went out and got one and its the best decision I ever made...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What battery did you guys get?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

steve.messer84 said:


> What battery did you guys get?


Honestly after buying a bunch of 3rd party ones, the Samsung branded batteries still last the longest, regardless of how many mah they are. Look for Samsung Galasy S Skyrocket batteries  They're 1850


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Honestly after buying a bunch of 3rd party ones, the Samsung branded batteries still last the longest, regardless of how many mah they are. Look for Samsung Galasy S Skyrocket batteries  They're 1850


Double *like*!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> What battery did you guys get?


I bought the Samsung battery/charger from Amazon for like $25 shipped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Razr Maxx threads merged, since we really didn't need two of them asking the same question with the same answers about the phone.


----------

